# Puckering around my design on DriFit shirts?



## stacib (Jul 6, 2012)

I am getting some puckering around my design on my drifit shirts. How can I fix this?


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

I use two layers of 2.5 oz backing. Also, make sure whomever does your digitizing knows that the design is going on 100% polyester.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Try using a peel and stick backing.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

take a photo, so we can help pin point exactly what's wrong (front and back)


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

stacib said:


> I am getting some puckering around my design on my drifit shirts. How can I fix this?


Digitizing (stitch length, direction, underlay), hooping (tighness, backing type), Machine set-up (tension) all have a say in this. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------

